# networking crashing again and again help!!!!



## rabjabber (Jan 24, 2013)

i have 4 floors in my house. i have a broadband connection on ground floor connected to a dlink modem router. untill a few days ago there were two more routers (belkin and another belkin(one switch is connected to belkin which is going to 5 other pc's) were connected to this dlink via ethernet. they were each on a different floor. the problem was that it was causing a lot of confusion as each one of them was broadcasting its own ssid. and for some reason i wasn't able to properly acces computers on other floors, the conction would break or some unidentifiable problem. 
the i decided to scratch it all. i removed the two belkins and connected the switch directly ti dlink and buy three netgear wirekess range exteders. i set these up but they were still having four diff ssid. it stopped working after two days.

any solutions using the hardware i currently have.
i need to use remote admin and acces softwares on a server. there are many pc's and few phones and just two tablets.(r admin and softwares to be used just on pc's)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 24, 2013)

Does your any of the router supports repeater functionality? Check after-ddwrt option also.


----------



## rabjabber (Jan 24, 2013)

> Does your any of the router supports repeater functionality? Check after-ddwrt option also.



sorry, i don't no stuff about networking and have no idea what these are and how to check on them


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 24, 2013)

Post all your router model nos.


----------



## rabjabber (Jan 24, 2013)

i'll try. i can't do that right now as i'm not i my home. 
i googled about repeater function , most results say that it's the same as range extending( i.e there will still be two networks with two seperate SSID's).


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 24, 2013)

In repeater mode SSID is same


In bridged  mode u can set a new ssid


Check on google


----------



## rabjabber (Jan 24, 2013)

tanmaymohan said:


> In repeater mode SSID is same
> 
> 
> In bridged  mode u can set a new ssid
> ...



i did chec on google here's what  got. repeater mode and two ssid's*lifehacker.com/5563196/turn-your-old-router-into-a-range+boosting-wi+fi-repeater


----------



## rabjabber (Jan 26, 2013)

guys some help please

i can't find anything on google.
pls help me


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 26, 2013)

Even I searched on google, and didn't  come to a conclusion. Some sites claim single SSID, some not.

Nevertheless, since I haven't used it, I won't comment further, before I try it, which I'll do today.


----------



## rabjabber (Jan 26, 2013)

what about this, will it work?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 26, 2013)

rabjabber said:


> what about this, will it work?



I don't think so. As it says to connect both routers via wires, how will it result in range extension?


----------



## rabjabber (Jan 26, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I don't think so. As it says to connect both routers via wires, how will it result in range extension?



in my earlier setup all the 3 routers were hooked up by cable but the problem was that they were behaving as diff network. the article says it will be a single network with two routers therefore more range


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 26, 2013)

No idea.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 26, 2013)

see this:
NETGEAR WN3000RP Universal WiFi Range Extender - NETGEAR Forums


----------



## rabjabber (Jan 27, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> see this:
> NETGEAR WN3000RP Universal WiFi Range Extender - NETGEAR Forums



i'm currently using the same range extender but there are 2 ssid's. i skimmed through tat forum but couldnt understand a thing. can you simplify it for me. and also tell me what are channels and all of that networking stuff.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 27, 2013)

simply go to extender settings & manually change/rename ssid to the dlink/primary router ssid.


----------



## rabjabber (Jan 27, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> simply go to extender settings & manually change/rename ssid to the dlink/primary router ssid.



i did that and it shows two networks with the same ssid's


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 27, 2013)

after changing/renaming ssid in all 3 extenders restart dlink router,all extenders & pc/laptops.


----------



## rabjabber (Jan 28, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> after changing/renaming ssid in all 3 extenders restart dlink router,all extenders & pc/laptops.



i restarted routers and extenders 2-3 times, will try restarting pc's too



rabjabber said:


> i restarted routers and extenders 2-3 times, will try restarting pc's too



didn't work, gonna try the labnol thing tonight will post tomorrow.



dashing.sujay said:


> Even I searched on google, and didn't  come to a conclusion. Some sites claim single SSID, some not.
> 
> Nevertheless, since I haven't used it, I won't comment further, before I try it, which I'll do today.



did u try it? did it work? 

whatever the answer two the latter may be can u tell me what happened and what u did


----------



## rabjabber (Jan 31, 2013)

help a guy in need here, are we all out of solutions?

i have a network in my school it has 100s & 100s of AP's but still one network

help


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2013)

post a screenshot of where it is showing 2 networks with same ssid.also even if there are 2 networks with same ssid did you experience any differences when connecting with either of them.


----------



## rabjabber (Jan 31, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> post a screenshot of where it is showing 2 networks with same ssid.also even if there are 2 networks with same ssid did you experience any differences when connecting with either of them.



i can't i'm in my boarding school right now
i will go home after a month

the diff. are the same, slow internet, problems accessing computers on the other network.


----------

